# funcionamiento de memoria eeprom 24LC512



## JorgeCobas (May 11, 2006)

¿alguien podría explicarme el funcionamiento de la memoria eeprom 24LC512? urgente por realización de proyecto fin de carrera


----------



## lalosoft (May 11, 2006)

Aqui esta la información.

ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/21754E.pdf

Copia y pega en la barra del navegador:


----------

